# What are the best job boards in New Zealand?



## Jorge85 (Jul 15, 2015)

Hi,

I want to know what are the best job boards to find chemical engineering, process engineering jobs and other related disciplines in New Zealand.

Thank you in advance.


----------



## escapedtonz (Apr 6, 2012)

All jobs in NZ are advertised on www.seek.co.nz, or www.trademe.co.nz, or https://nz.indeed.com


----------



## Jorge85 (Jul 15, 2015)

Hi escapedtonz,

Thank you for your recommendations, I will apply for jobs in those job boards.

Regards


----------

